

Ask HN: Let's compare perks size? - acconrad

Hey everyone! Long time submitter first time Asker. I'm trying to do the Lean Startup thing and survey my customers (which are you guys, the tech entrepreneurs with great places to work!). It's a quick, 10 question, anonymous survey and it would mean the world to me if you could take it and help me in the first step to understanding a market. The survey is here:<p>http://bit.ly/workplacesurvey<p>any advice or criticism for the survey and its questions are welcome!
======
eschutte2
Questions 2 and 3 both say:

What single attribute is most attractive about your current place of
employment?

~~~
acconrad
yeah I fixed that, it was supposed to be most and least :\

------
acconrad
As a token of appreciation for anyone who takes the survey and tweets it out
to their networks, anyone who RTs the survey with my twitter name
(@adam_conrad) will be entered to win a $10 iTunes gift card that I will
announce February 13th!

------
acconrad
Clickable link: <http://bit.ly/workplacesurvey>

